# stray cat marking my porch!



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

theres this grey pretty long haired cat with a colar roaming near my home, i think someone may have moved out and left him. hes been crying at my door near my porch so i started to feed him. well now hes spraying my porch door right through the screen. i have 3 persians and cannot take in this cat and my cats are indoor only and have never stepped a paw outside. this stray cat must know i have kitties and is marking his territory. i cleaned up the door and im not going to feed him again. my fear is that if my cats come into contact with this urine can they get sick if this cat has any diseases?
also this grey kitty has brought some friends. so far ive only cought the grey kitty actually spray. hes a nice looking cat and i feel bad that some one just left him but i cant be putting my cats at risk. is there something i can do to protect my cats? and to stop this kitty and or friends from spraying my screen patio door?


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Why don't you try contacting your local shelter see if they will come and collect him


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

i would but they would collect him and uethenize him for sure


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

http://www.saveourstrays.com/no-kill.htm

This is a link posted by Jeanie which lists no kill shelters by state have a look you might get lucky


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I've heard that if you pour ammonia around the outside of the house it will stop cats from spraying on your house.
I don't know if it works or though, I've never tried it.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Try and find a no kill shelter.
If that fails try and get close enough to see if he has a name tag, maybe get an address or telephone number. Or even watch him, see if you can see him go into a house regularly- what looks like home.


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

hes wearing a hot pink flea collar lol
no name tag though, i veiw him when he comes right up to my porch glass doors and theres no tags. i thought it was a girl by the fushia colored collar but after looking at him and seeing huge cheeks theres no way its a girl. and yeah when he sprayed i got a birds eye veiw and yep hes got scrotums. i live in a townhome complex and i think he was left behind. if someone owns him i wish they would be responsable and take care of him! i emailed some no kill shelters last week, alot didnt reply and a few said sorry they are full. i dont care to remove him just to stop him from spraying. when the warm weather comes homefully my dog will chase him away although theyve been nose to nose through the glass allready lol and both seem to like each other. its my fault i shouldnt have fed him. i just scrubbed the glass and screen with orange blast kitchen cleaner it really has a strong orange odor so maybe this will deter him. i may try the amonia but doesnt pee smell like amonia too? 
but do you think my cats can get ill from him? this is my main concern. can feline leukemia be transmitted this way? like if my cats lick the screen where stray kitty has marked?


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

oh my god hes spraying everything! geez.... hes out there now and has been out all morning but he just smelled where i cleaned up and sprayed the wall instead but they after that he went and sprayed my patio chair! this is getting bad now. i may have to scare him away somehow. i mean my chair?! great


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Cats are supposed to hate water use that to try and scare him away


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah turn the hose on him lol
but seriously now im thinking hes out in the street for a reason he may have been spraying the persons home.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Where are you located?

You can capture the kitty and put him inside a cage in your home - keeping the door closed to keep your other animals away from him. Then you need to take him to a vet and have him tested for FIV/FeLV. Get him his shots and get him neutered(this will stop the spraying).

But FIRST
you should take a picture and post flyers around as "Found". Check flyers, classifieds, Vets and the humane society to see if anyone has lost such a cat.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Some people take on cats and dont realise that they spray, and that females can infact spray (it is rare, but they can do) That may be a thought actually, your cats *might* be spraying the door too, i read somewhere that even fixed males and females can spray- other cat spray can sometimes cause this. Do you have garden sprinklers you could turn on when you see him? altho i know thats not alwasy posible! 
You can buy cat deter stuff, both sprays and granuals, maybe have them around you door/porch area see how that goes. Other than giving him a good soaking when you catch him i cant think of nothing else :\

As for urine- i know that in humans when urine leaves the body it is acutally sterile, i dont know if they same is for cats.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*stray cat*

There is a product that has an electric eye that you attach to your hose. Whenever something moves into the eye, it will squirt water. This is better than you waiting up all night to try to "catch" him spraying!  However, if he's broadened his horizons to spraying new locations, it will be harder to stop him.

Absolutely *never* use ammonia to clean up cat urine. There's a lot of ammonia in cat urine, and using ammonia to clean it will just encourage more marking.

You definitely want to get this taken care of before *your* cats start spraying inside in response. Even neutered males and females often cannot tolerate this kind of threat and will spray indoors. 

This is not just a matter of your convenience. You have an unneutered cat running loose who can create more unwanted kittens, die a horrid death from cars or other hazards, spread disease, and injure other animals. There's nothing he can pass to your cats if there's no contact, but other outdoor cats are still vulnerable. 

As unpleasant as it may appear, euthanasia is not be the worst thing that could happen to this guy. Suppose he has FIV or another disease that will cause a lingering painful death? If he's abandoned or neglected, someone has to take responsibility for his welfare, and that may need to be you.

However, one way to get him taken care of, hopefully without euthanasia, is to find out how long the shelter will hold a stray (usually 3-7 days), and once he's picked up by animal control, post notices all over the neighborhood saying "found cat" with his description. If his owners see it and call, you can tell them to retrieve the cat at the shelter. 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

i really want now to call the shelter so they can get him, the problem is Lucy, Lucy is an adorable young cat that belongs to the children next door. she is a sweet heart but shes always out. and guess what it seems Lucy is in heat, i feel like having her spayed myself but i dont want any problems with the neighors so its none of my buisness. so if i call the shelter im afraid Lucy will be cought. if i can borrow a trap from them? not sure if they do this though.
hey that electric eye sounds cool lol
i thought of fire crackers too or a cap gun, i just yelled at him and he ran and hasnt been here in 10 minutes. but that wont last. i took a picture of him along with Lucy and some big orange cat that ive seen sleeping on my patio chair at night. but so far this is the only cat that ive seen spray and spray all day!
what will happen by the summer time will all this marking start to stink?
my cats wont spray, theyve been fixed since they were 4 months old and are lazy persians who can care less about the world around them.
well im not gonna bother to clean up anymore since i now know its not just the door hes marking.
he has been looking worse lately, i mean theres all snow and ice here where could he be sleeping? the big orange one looks like he has mange on his tail, but Lucy looks great so far (crosses fingers) geez i just dont want to see Lucy with kittens next spring


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

What state do you live in?


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

im in lancaster pennsylvania
i think i posted wrong so if this comes up twice or somewhere else forgive me lol


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*stray cat*

I'm afraid it's probably already too late for Lucy. And her babies will probably all grow up to have more and more kittens, because if the owners can't be bothered to spay her or keep her indoors, it's unlikely they will find responsible homes for the kittens. 

It's a shame that people are so irresponsible! The owners of these two cats are exactly why 8 million animals (mostly cats) die in shelters every year. 

Please let animal control know what is going on here. At least call them and find out if there are any breeding regulations, vaccination or licensing requirements that could be enforced and make an impression on the owners. I suspect it's unlikely in Lancaster (puppy mill capital of the known universe), but it's worth asking.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

this is just awfull. im sorry i moved here now, we moved here in october from brooklyn ny and people are actually more responsible with their pets over there, maybe because pets dont last long in the city and here in the country jerks figure oh "let them be free to explore". well i guess im just going to have to get used to this and by summer ill me up to my eyeballs in cat urine, well we do only rent so we can always move lol
yeah when i moved here someone mentioned that the amish people are known puppy millers, ew, theres an amish farm right behind my townhouse, which i forgot the smell of the horses should knock out the smell of the cats. well the family who owns Lucy looks like they would hit me if i mention a spaying and joy they just got a puppy for xmas.
it made me sick when the little boy said we try to keep her in but she runs out....i have cats and a puppy pekingese and yeah sometimes they get that look in there eye like they wanna dash out the door but im so cautious and make every effort to make sure it does not happen and i have a 7 year old daughter and even she knows to be carefull.
the only law for cats here is i think they have to be vaccinated against rabies. and the funny thing is that renting here there is a pet policy, its 25 dollars a month pet fee per pet. you know im the only fool to pay it


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I think calling a no kill shelter would be the easiest bet. The cat needs to be neutered if it's out running around. And if it was someones pet then most likely he will be accumtomed to people and be an easy sell. And then you'll no longer have to clean up after him.

It is a shame how many people out there really don't care. There are cats who have come to the shelter I volunteer at that were declawed by not spayed. And this weekend 3 month old kittens came in that were abandoned in a snow bank (all 3 are ok, and 2 are adobted already). I don't understand people like that. At least take the extra effort to drop them off at the SPCA at night or something - which offen happens. Someone else could enjoy them, and save them from a cruel death.


----------



## dustedwaste (Feb 8, 2004)

hes just sitting out there now, waiting for me to feed him.
im going to email more shelters and see what they can do.
hopefully hes going to leave once he realizes theres no food here anymore.
he looks cold hes all hunched up, ahh hes staring at me now lol
can i post pictures? how do i do it? i want you all to see him hehe


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Please try to find a no-kill shleter for him as soon as possible like Bean suggested. He needs to stay warm and have food. The poor kitty is obviosly very unhappy and can't take care of himself.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*stray cat*

Don't just email, call. Talk to a live person. Email is a lazy and impersonal form of communication (lazy--that must be why it's my favorite!  ). It's real easy to ignore or say no to an email, but if you get on the phone and explain the situation they might say yes! Hey, now's not the time for pride--beg! There are a lot of lives at stake here, not just the stray cat but Lucy and her kittens too, and all the other Lucy's that are out there!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

man this is sad. How can a cat that's been raised as a pet be able to survive on his own? There's no food to eat. If I were you, I would at least set up a cat house or just anything to shelter the poor thing from the elements. And feed him some of your cat food. Won't cost you much anyways but will help out the poor cat alot. Just buy some cat deterrent spray and spray it around the perimeter of your house.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a simalr problem. 

I moved into my house in August, and discovered we have alot of feral cats! I mean alot. I called the humaine society in my area, the closest one is 45 minutes away. They loaned me a trap to trap the cats, I had to pay and pick it up. This is a very big deal for me because I do not have alot of money. However I did it thinking I was doing the best thing for the cats.

We trapped a total of around 30 cats. The humaine society gave me nothing but trouble, they only would give me one trap first of all. I would trap a cat and they would come pick it up. 10 minutes later I would trap another cat, then I had to put it in the garage and they wouldnt pick it up until the next day. This lasted for around 30 days, then they wanted to start chargeing me each time they came to get a cat.

I was in tears on the phone with them trying to explain how many finacial problems we are currently haveing. I thought they would care because they are supposed to love animals. They do not care. They came and got the trap and would not pick up any more cats. I never even got the deposit back for the trap. They told me if I feed the cats anymore I would be prosecuted. ( People who live down the street from me feed the cats)

There are still so many cats out there. I have seen them all winter. They fight all the time, they always tear up my garbage. They have beaten up my male cat Jerry, who loves to go outside evn though he isnt allowed. He has been hurt on occasion, and I am so afraid one day it will be serious enough to require medical care.

They also spray all over my house. Some days I cant even stand it because of the smell.

I am really at a loss as what to do with the cats. I love cats! However I can not stand the smell of urine all over my house. I also can not stand to see them outside and cold. They are going to multiply agian in the spring. I can not afford to take care of them. And my humaine society wont help me.


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

But when the humaine societies get a hold of the cats, they will be put to death anyways............... In case you do not know that, if a cat is not adopted within 7 days, it becomes a dead cat.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Thease cats are feral, and unadoptable by the ordinary person. (Feral means they are very very wild.)

I would love to find someone to adopt all of them, however this person needs to be able to finacialy be able to support, and fix all of thease cats. There are at least 15 left that I can see. 

I have exhasted all the resorces I have avaliable to me in my area, I live in a tiny town without any programs to help feral cats. 

When I moved here last August I had never even heard of a feral cat. When I called the humaine society I thought that was the best thin to do for thease cats. I did not even relize there were other programs avliable to help feral cats. The humaine society did not offer any alternitive information, or even try to assit me in any way. This entire situation is a bother to them.

In desperation I searched on the internet for resources, ( this is actually how I stumbled on the cat forum) I did find programs for feral cats, but agian nothing in my area. The only thing I could do is call Nueter Scooter to come out and treat as well as fix the cats, however this costs 20.00 a cat. I kow people on the street feed the cats. I was feeding them as well until I was informed I would be prosecuted.

I called the two vets in my area, they arent entirely non careing, however offer no solution to help the situation either. I called the police departement who is also not interested in helping the situation. The neighbors who feed the cats like them around to keep rodents away ( the cats do such a good job of this that we dont even have squirrels in this town) So they arent really interested in helping trap them...nor are they interested in paying to fix all the cats.

So I have really given up on the situation. I can do nothing but waght until spring... and try to think of a solution. In the meantime I intend to try to catch as many kittens while they are still young enough to be caught.

P.S. The humaine society in my area does not kill animals unless they are very terminally sick or unadoptable. (This means yes they did euthinize the cats we caught. I was faced with a choice and without knowing any other options than to do nothing or try to put the cats out of the pain and hardship that life offered them, I let the humaine society take them.)


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

I totally agree with what drjean saids. 
I would remove the cat and bring him to the shelter. If you can't do it maybe a friend could. Part of my job is trapping cats and bringing them to the shelter. Believe me it's the best thing you could do for him. On a lot of my jobs I've found food out for the cats. So that's the reason they have cats and their kittens living around their buildings. Then I have to go and remove them.


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

<deleted>


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

<deleted>


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

<deleted>


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

<deleted>


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

There were a couple of stray cats in my back yard which I used to feed. Then they dissappeared which made me depressed when I realized it. I'm sure they were caught and ended up at animal control and then put to sleep. If you catch all 30 of those stray cats, your numerous neighbors who have been feeding them will be really sad.

I really don't understand why racoons are tolerated and protected species yet when there are feral and stray cats, people throw traps and end up having them dead. I have a family of racoons which have been scavenging my garbage can for many years already but nobody has done anything with them. I dont understand why people can say it's the best thing for the cat to be trapped.... and end up dead. 

And Lily, so you're saying all 15 of those cats that you trapped were terminally ill and were put to sleep? That's hard to believe. The animal control guys must be lying to you. And I don't believe it when they say the feral cats' lives are full of pain and suffering when they live in the wild. Cats are animals who came from the wild and most would very much prefer the freedom of living outside than to be jailed inside. I had cats who play outside 80% of the the time. When I tried to keep them inside the house, it was impossible. Also, feral cats are not all unadoptable, it's just harder to train them. If these cats are adopted while they are still kittens, they can be totally adjustable. I have seen feral cats adopt very well into the family and are very affectionate. My cat which was a feral, follows me around 24/7 like a shadow. When I'm in the restroom, the cat will cry at the door until I come out.


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

http://www.messybeast.com/usferal.htm


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Nutto, no I do not kill the kittens I catch. The kittens when they are young enough can be adopted because they are not wild. I caught three litters last summer and adopted them into homes.

Second, thease cats are sick. They have terrible eye problems. some so bad they cant even see. They are all very skinny and dirty. I dont know if they have anyother health problems because they are wild and not tame, therefor I can not handle them.

Third, as I said before, When I first moved here I did not even knowwhat a feral cat was. I had alot to learn about them. I have been trying to come up with solutions to the problem for months and there isnt one.

I called the humaine society because at the time I did not know of other options. I have always thought the humaine society was in place to help animals. I knew they were probably putting the cats to sleep...however thease cats are not happy cats like all our house cats are, They are sick and cold and do not have enough to eat. They do not trust people at all, so they wont let themselves be helped.

Also when I was feeding them I was scrapeing table scraps into a bucket and setting them out for the cats evry night. I also know that neighbors feed the cats. No I can not afford to get medical care for all thease cats.

I do not know if they were put to sleep or not.

Also the people who feed the cats do not get them fixed or medical attention.

If you know of any better solutions than the ones I have come up with then please let me know.

Jacky89- I have heard of people tameing feral cats slightly, however I have not heard of people keeping afult feral cats as pets.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok I am not ignorant! I know there are success storys with feral cat colonys. I have done alot of reading on this subject belive me. 

However in order to have success you need toprovide thease cats with medical care and in order to control population you have to get them fixed. 
I can not afford to do this! 

Also I have 5 cats, and a dog, and 2 small children I have to provide for. I hate to see the feral cats not being taken care of, but I myself am unablke to do it. I have also called all over my area and could not find anyone willing to do it.

*When I called the humaine society I have never even heard of a feral cat in my life. * I thought that was what I had to do. I did not know there were programs around to help thease cats, I actualley knew nothing about ferals at all. 

If anyone would like to sponsor a colony of feral cats in my area please contact me. If not do not criticze ok.

Also I really dont care what my neighbors think, If they cared about thease cats they would get them medical help and spay/nueter them. Wich I have suggested, even given info about to a couple of them and they arent interested in anything other than mouse control in their barns.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My point was that the humaine society was not offering any information on what to do...if they had told me about a nueter relese program I would be doing it. If I had enough money I would buy a trap, call the nueter scooter, catch the cats, fix the cats and relese the cats. I have no problem with the cats other than that they all display un nuetered behavoir.

un nuetered behavior- haveing numerous litters of kittens
yowling, screaming, fighting
spraying all over the house

if they were nutered they wouldnt do thease things.

also Jacky89, if there were 50+ raccons in my yard I would call the humaine society belive me.


----------



## pazavatkay (Feb 17, 2004)

In my case all I do is the trapping and transportation but I have nothing to do with them afterwards. Before I transport them I do try to see if anyone wants a cat or kitten. I have taken a look at all the animals in this humane society (SPCA). I hardly ever see any kittens. Which either means theirs a shortage or a lot of people are adopting them. I have hardly any doubt that kittens are continuously adopted and NOT put to sleep.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

The cats I traped last fall were all wild. Some of the kittens were kinda tame and may have been adoptable. The humaine societys policy is to not kill cats unless terminally sick or unadoptable. Most of thease(cats I traped) cats would have been unadoptable. Also the kittens that were young enough to be tamed I advertised and found homes for. i dont know if the humaine society put the cats to sleep or not, they will not tell you anything about the animal once they take it. For all I know they could have found them homes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lilly, I would like to recommend that you contact this site, and get as much help as possible. http://www.alleycat.org/ You might also be interested in http://amby.com/cat_site/feral.html .

I think most of us know that you are indeed a lover of animals, cats in particular, and that you happened to see hungry cats and fed them. What would we do in your place? There are colonies of feral cats all over America, and it takes an organized spay/neuter/release program to bring the problem under control. 

The answer is not to allow the cats to die of starvation. The answer lies in local and state legislation with the support of local citizens and veterinarians. One person cannot solve this problem alone, as you have discovered. I, for one, thank you for doing whatever you could, Lilly, even when it took food from your own mouth. 

Yes, it is true that most rescues do not consider feral cats adoptable. That is fact, not speculation. It sometimes takes months to make progress with a feral cat, and that does not take into consideration the medical care these cats need. If these cats are feral, there is a strong possibility that the colony is infested with feline leukemai. There is no cure for it ! As overcrowded and underfunded as most shelters are, they can't afford to keep them all. It's a tragic situation, but we all share the blame unless we are personally doing something constructive ourselves.

That said, I'm asking all of those in this discussion to express their views in a respectful manner. For the sake of those who don't even know the problem exixts, I will ask all of you to keep this an educational and adult discussion. The odds are that there is a feral colony near each of us.


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

I really wish there was a feral cat colony in my back yard right now. But yeah I guess it could be a nuissance. I remember the smell of cat feces coming from under my porch when there were a couple of feral cats. Because of this, I'm sure they were either brutally slaughtered by my pissed off neighbors or euthenized at the animal control center.

I do understand your position. You being financially unable to do anything about it and the humane societies not offering any "help" to the cats. I guess you can try some cat deterrent sprays and spray the areas of your house and porch where you don't want the cats to spray or litter. They are fairly cheap and if it works, you won't have to send the other half of the colony to their death.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Stray cat marking my porch*

Lilly, you seem to have found yourself in the middle of a terrible dilemma. From reading all the information here, it seems that there just isn't a satisfactory and practical solution.
But well done to you for trying your best to do the right thing - at considerable expense to yourself. A lot of people (myself included, I fear) would have just ignored the problem and hoped someone else would do something.
Fair play to you.

seashell


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

I understand your desperation. I'm sorry if I offended anyone but this is something I feel very strongly about. We don't have ferals here but where I live there are people who feed stray cats, many of whom also pay for their vaccinations and neutering out of their own pockets, but the authorities don't understand that and want them all killed. It's for their own good. Thats what they said. That sort of thing just drives me crazy.

Anyway I know you want to help them but unless they are really ill or suffering I think its not necessary to send them to the humane society as ferals are well adapted to surviving in the wild. Aren't there are organizations in your country that can help with funding etc? I dunno. I would like to help but I don't know how to


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lilly, here are the no-kill shelters in Indiana. I hope one of them is near you and will cooperate in helping or giving you advice:

Animal Welfare League of Kosciusko County
Cats Haven Indianapolis 
Dubois County Humane Society, Jasper
Fried's Cat Shelter, Michigan City 
Harmony Haven Animal Sanctuary Terre Haute
Home for Friendless Animals, Hamilton County
Independent Cat Society, Inc., Westville 
NOAH, Hammond
Pet Refuge, Inc , South Bend
Second Chance, Boone County 
Strays in the Garden, Hessville 

I'm sure our list changes periodically, so if this problem touches your heart (all members), please help us keep the list updated. Check the list for a no-kill shelter in your area, and if it doesn't appear on our list, let us know. Thanks.

We can bring this problem to the attention of others by writing a letter to the editor of the newspaper in your areas. Perhaps, Lilly, there are good hearted people who would be willing to help one cat, or support a spay/neuter/release program. Even if one cat got neutered as a result, that would prevent adding four or more kittens every six months. This is good advice for all of us.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Jeanie-
I have called alley cat alleys and they have sent me alot of info on trap nueter release programs. I would love to start a feral cat program in my town, I think it would be a great idea because we really have a large problem here with thease cats.

I have only lived here since August of 2003. Thease cats have been here for a lot longer than that. The people around here do not want to do anything aboiut the cats. Some feed them and everyone tolerates them but that is all they want to do. Every one acts like I am stirring up trouble over nothing, because most who live in this area have lived here a long time and I have only lived here a couple months.

Also when I took the first litter of young kittens I called both Freids cat shelter and The independent cat society (no kill shelters in my area) they are full and the turnover there is small, so they will not take the cats in. I found homes for thease little feral kittens, probably 20 kittens found homes. I tell all the new owners about the feral cats and why it is important to get them fixed...then I just pray they do good by them.

This may sound extremly horrible to say, however I was probably not as choosey with picking the owners of the little feral kittens as I was picking owners of Minnies kittens. I did interveiw the people who came to adopt them, but I could not charge for the kittens. Thease little kittens are full of fleas and have terribly gunked eyes. I clean them up and bathe them, however they all will need alot of medical care. I told all the potential owners the situation before they left with the kittens. I just hope they all took what I said to heart and took good care of all the kittens. I figured at least by giving thease kittens homes to live in I was at the very least giving them a chance that they do not have living in the woods behind my house.

Also Nutto, yes thease cats are adapted to surviveing in the wild. They do well enough at takeing care of themselves. That is really not the problem. The problem is they multiply very very quickly. When we moved in there were at least 50 cats that would let themselves be seen, probably alot more that I did not see. Now that number is cut down for now..however in the spring they will have kittens agian and there will be alot more cats.

Also, I do not think what I did was all wrong. The cats that were caught in the trap were the weakest of the cats in the colony, if they were stronger survivors they would have not went into the trap. The weaker cats would not have made it through the winter, they would have frozen to death. We had a very cold winter. If the humaine society did put them to sleep, this was a much better way for them to be than freezing cold and staveing until they finally died.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lilly, I applaud your efforts! I hope you succeed. Wouldn't it be wonderful if this whole discussion led to neutering and care for these cats? You are an angel. It's just sad that there was no program like this when the Humane Society killed the ones you tried to help. Please update us as you go along. Perhaps you can get the media interested. God bless you for your efforts. You're a good person!
(((=


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lilly, you really are a cat lover with a kind heart! It's really disappointing how there are no organizations in your area that are willing to help out the cause. But all the noble efforts you've put out so far are very honorable and I salute you for it. I wish I can help you take a load of these cat problems off your back and dump them in my back yard.


----------

